# Credo churches that admit Paedobaptists into membership



## tfelice (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here belongs to or knows of a credobaptist church that admits paedobaptists into membership. I would like to take a look at their Constitution and the wording that is used.

I have a copy of the proposal that was in the works at Bethlehem Baptist Church, Minneapolis, but would like to compare theirs with others.

Thanks


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 7, 2008)

Dear Tonny,

Yes in our church, which is a typical evangelical church, were they would admitted paedobaptists into membership, but would encourged them to be scriptual baptized as a believer on a profession of faith by immersion, and they can admmited to the Lord's supper.

Even though i love my church alot and iam a member of it, i have to admit that i have a different view concerning this; iam hold to the view that you have to be baptist as a believer before you van admitted to the local church and i also hold to close-communion.


----------



## KMK (Mar 7, 2008)

Dr. Einwechter's church, Immanuel Free Reformed Church, in Schoeneck, PA, has, I believe, two levels of membership. A communicant membership that paedos can join, and a voting membership which only those who hold to the LBC can join.

The book of church order is here: http://www.immanuelfrc.org/BookofChurchOrder.html



> Article I. Membership
> Each member of the Church is acknowledged to form a vital part of the body and to have a particular function in the life of that body. Practical considerations, such as the desire for fellowship with those who may not agree with all the doctrinal standards and practices of the church yet seek membership with us, new believers who cannot be expected to affirm doctrines and practices they either do not understand or haven’t yet considered, lead us to establish two types of membership for this Church.
> 
> 1. Constituent Membership.
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 7, 2008)

Tony, I thought you were an Ulsterman when I saw you attended Londonderry Bible Fellowship Church only to be dissappointed by noticing you are in the US. Why did you steal all our town names?


----------



## tfelice (Mar 7, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Tony, I thought you were an Ulsterman when I saw you attended Londonderry Bible Fellowship Church only to be dissappointed by noticing you are in the US. Why did you steal all our town names?




This area was settled by the Scot-Irish, hense the Londonderry name. Having a little Scot-Irish in me, and seeing the rich history behind the name, it was a easy choice for us when we were naming the church. 

Also, thanks to the others for the references posted. I appreciate it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 7, 2008)

tfelice said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, I thought you were an Ulsterman when I saw you attended Londonderry Bible Fellowship Church only to be dissappointed by noticing you are in the US. Why did you steal all our town names?
> ...



Yeah, I forgot...we built your country and called everything in it after places in Ulster.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 8, 2008)

Of course a good Irishman would call it by its proper name of Derry.


----------



## timmopussycat (Mar 8, 2008)

tfelice said:


> I was wondering if anyone here belongs to or knows of a credobaptist church that admits paedobaptists into membership. I would like to take a look at their Constitution and the wording that is used.
> 
> I have a copy of the proposal that was in the works at Bethlehem Baptist Church, Minneapolis, but would like to compare theirs with others.
> 
> Thanks



Broadmead Baptist Church, Bristol has had that rule since the 17th century (see Broadmead Baptist Church: Style of Fellowship & Worship.)
Also John Bunyan's church, Bedford Museum, has done likewise from the same era to today.
Bunyan defends that practice in books "_A Holy Life: the Beauty of Christianity_" and "_Differences in judgment About Water Baptism No Bar To Communion_." The essentials of Bunyan's view are given by DM Lloyd-Jones' essay John Bunyan: Church Union in _The Puritans: Their Origins and Successors_ published by Banner of Truth. I commend Bunyan's argument to all.


----------



## travis (Mar 8, 2008)

Piper's church does this as well and does not require rebaptism.


----------

